# Soapcalc.net



## bodhi (Apr 15, 2013)

Does anyone know what happened to Soapcalc?


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/SoapCalcWP.asp


this?


----------



## lsg (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/soapcalcwp.asp is working now.


----------



## bodhi (Apr 15, 2013)

Ah, it is!  There must have been a glitch somewhere.  Phew!


----------

